# We're NOT Going To The Playoffs...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanks to that idiot O'Brien...Get rid of him now Bird if you wanna salvage the season!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Considering we're #7 right now and the only teams that seem playoff-caliber are Milwaukee and Philly (who is probably going to trade Iguodala), I think we'll be okay. I'm ready to get ousted by Miami or Boston in the first round by 35 ppg. Let's do it!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know why Collison doesn't get consistent minutes during crunch time. He's not going to get better if one night he plays in the 4th the next night he doesn't. He needs to learn through mistakes and not having to look behind him everytime he misses a shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know why Collison doesn't get consistent minutes during crunch time. He's not going to get better if one night he plays in the 4th the next night he doesn't. He needs to learn through mistakes and not having to look behind him everytime he misses a shot.


That's the bad part about having an "old school" coach. Ford, as dumb as he can be sometimes, is still a veteran and therefore better to have in crunch time than Collison. He also has balls. He's never afraid to take big shots, although he usually misses them and they're usually bad shots.

That said, considering Obie's man-crush on Dunleavy and how loyal we are to Jeff Foster, I think the only expiring contract we'll be dealing around the deadline will be TJ Ford. I just want him out of here so AJ Price can play more minutes, and then maybe Lance Stephenson can get some burn.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Disappointing loss last night... I knew it was going to happen, but they just had the tease the fans for 40 minutes before taking it all away. As for the playoffs, I assume we will make it but we won't get anywhere.

I'm really starting to dislike our rotations a lot. TJ/D. Jones/Dunleavy/Posey/Solo is not the answer. I don't know what world JOB lives in, but Posey guarding KG is ridiculous when we have Hansbrough, McRoberts, and Foster that would all be better options. Collison needs more minutes during crunch time, and I'm always confused when JOB subs out Granger and Hibbert with about 6-8 minutes to go in the 4th. Granted they don't rest for long, but during times such as last night, that was really when Boston started opening it up and it was too late when they came back in.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Link



> Same guy who had 17 points, seven boards and a desire to go to the basket and draw fouls, was yanked from the game with 6:01 remaining, never to return.


Didn't realize that Rush didn't play the last 6 minutes... Way to go JOB.










I do like his ties, though.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

None of this would be happening if they kept the damn pinstripes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, so maybe we won't be making the playoffs.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Floods said:


> None of this would be happening if they kept the damn pinstripes.


Agreed, getting rid of the pinstripes was the worst decision ever.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saw this on pacersdigest:

http://vimeo.com/11404683


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Floods said:


> None of this would be happening if they kept the damn pinstripes.


Couldn't agree more. Those were some of the nicest jerseys in the NBA. Even though we've been in a big time slump lately we are still hanging on to the #7 spot. Realistically 6th is the best we can finish and that might even be a stretch with the Knicks 5 games ahead of us. It wouldn't be fun to watch our guys get killed in 4 straight by Miami or Boston but at the same time Danny Granger must be getting very impatient. It's about time this guy tastes the playoffs. Barely missing the playoffs every year and getting a decent draft pick hasn't been working too well for us anyways.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

As a serious question to Pacers fans, if the team were offered a trade that would essentially lock up several years of playoff appearances but left them short of being a true contender and tied up the cap, how would you respond? Just for argument's sake, say if Philly decided to clear their books and offered Iguodala and Brand(partially rejuvenated this year) for little more than expirings coupled with picks/marginal prospects(Price/Stephenson quality, not Hibbert quality) would keeping Granger happy and stringing together some winning seasons be worth it to you?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bogg said:


> As a serious question to Pacers fans, if the team were offered a trade that would essentially lock up several years of playoff appearances but left them short of being a true contender and tied up the cap, how would you respond?


Honestly, I'd take it right now. The Pacers are hurting and if this brings in some money and attention that would definitely help. We need a winning season. Getting rid of O'Brien might be the answer...



Bogg said:


> Just for argument's sake, say if Philly decided to clear their books and offered Iguodala and Brand(partially rejuvenated this year) for little more than expirings coupled with picks/marginal prospects(Price/Stephenson quality, not Hibbert quality) would keeping Granger happy and stringing together some winning seasons be worth it to you?


I might take that. Package Dunleavy and TJ Ford in that deal and allow us to keep Price.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

As another thought, if no better options pop up between now and Feb, I wonder if the Pacers would consider renting Antawn Jamison for 15 months just to increase their chances in a miserable "race" for the seventh and eighth spots in the Eastern playoffs and to roll over some expiring contracts to next year. He can still score, he's a positive locker room presence for the young guys, and he wouldn't cost the team any actual talent, just an expiring. Would anyone really object to Ford, Dahntay Jones, and a second round pick for Jamison?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This team is garbage. I knew we wouldn't make the postseason, and we're still NOT! :explosion:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> This team is garbage. I knew we wouldn't make the postseason, and we're still NOT! :explosion:


Our coach is garbage and we have no one who wants to step up in the 4th and take over the game.


----------

